# How to style bangs?



## Ambi (Sep 23, 2006)

Alrighty, I'm a little hair-stupid and I need help with styling my bangs, I'd like them to look natural, not like they're full of some slimey mess or dry and crispy looking [you know, too much hairspray], so what products do you use and how, blowdryer, a special kind of brush etc? To make it more difficult I have this annoying cow lick on the left side so the product has to hold well but look natural, so, any suggestions?

This is how I'd want them to look --> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...i/kristen1.gif
not necessarily exactly like that, but I love how they look like she hasn't done anything to them, like she just woke up with her hair perfect like that, if I try it looks like I glued my bangs to my forehead, haha.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 23, 2006)

What I use is some smoothing serum and distribute it throughout my hair after I towell dry.  Then I comb out my hair and blowdry, starting with my bangs.  Use a round brush and on the top part of your bangs, wrap it around and dry it while you slowly move the brush away from your face and repeat the motion until you get the desired effect.  I hope I worded this well.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 23, 2006)

Flat Iron them to one side. thats what I do and  TINY bit of hairspray to keep them in place.


----------



## ToxicAllure (Sep 23, 2006)

I agree with the smoothing balm also see if you can get a silicon based serum (Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum works wonders), I know it sounds like it'll make your hair icky, but you just put *one* drop in your hair (flip hair over, start from the tips and move up).

Then I would do the hair brush blow dryer thingy, and afterwards spray your bangs LIGHTLY with hair spray then run your fingers through them so that they don't get all icky-fied.

Ya...that should work.


----------



## litlaur (Nov 8, 2006)

It could be the length, style or thickness of your bangs, or your hair type. A picture might help. Maybe try switching your part so the cowlick doesn't affect your bangs. If that doesn't work, smooth out the cowlick with a flat iron, rather than plastering it down with product.

I usually just comb my bangs into place after a shower, smoothing out any weird bits with a flat iron and straightening cream or balm if necessary.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 9, 2006)

try using a round brush + blowdrying them, sort of pulling them to the side. Then you can flat iron them if necessary. Idk about you but my bangs get greasy easilly so i try to avoid putting product on them but its worth atry! Oh but one thing i wlil use is paul mitchell volumizing hairspray (i think thats the name:/) but it makes your hair shiny and not crispy at all! Hope that helps


----------



## leenabutt (Nov 26, 2006)

When you get out of the shower, pin your bangs how you want them with a bobby pin. Be sure to style it exactly as you want it--don't pin them back out of your face. When your hair is dry, if there is a dent or anything from the pin, use a hair straightener or a round brush+blowdryer to make it straight


----------



## n_c (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenabutt* 

 
_When you get out of the shower, pin your bangs how you want them with a bobby pin. Be sure to style it exactly as you want it--don't pin them back out of your face. When your hair is dry, if there is a dent or anything from the pin, use a hair straightener or a round brush+blowdryer to make it straight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's exactly how I do it...except I add some mousse and then pin them to the side.


----------



## ccarp001 (Nov 26, 2006)

always dry your bangs before the rest of your hair!


----------



## leenabutt (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ccarp001* 

 
_always dry your bangs before the rest of your hair!_

 
Yeah that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I rarely blow dry my hair though...but when and if I do, that's how I do it


----------



## Suzie (Dec 3, 2006)

I am glad I found this thread. I recently added bangs again. I took a photo from an online makeover site and the stylist did a great job with the cut, but I have been having trouble making the bangs look the same as they did in the image. I will try your tips ... thanks.


----------

